# Would like to try a bit of powerlifting



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been training about 8 months now mainly working compounds. Basically I'd like to take part in local power lifting events. I'm not expecting to be anything of any standard but I don't want to embarrass myself either. How do you get into this circuit? There seems loads of different organisations in the UK and not many actual clubs.

I'm 23 years old and 69kg. My lifts (all for 3x5 reps, haven't tried 1RM yet) are as follows.

Squat - 110kg

Bench Press - 82.5kg

Deadlift - 115kg

As I said these are 3x5 reps not 1RM. What would I be aiming for so as not to be awful?

Cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

google local pl clubs in your area .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> google local pl clubs in your area .


I've done that mate, Empire Sports is the only one in Bristol. But no website and I couldn't speak to anybody on Friday. Will try tomorrow. Just wondering what lift weight I should aim for to be respectable and who the most recognised regulating body is.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/divisions/division.aspx?id=SW

thats the best ive found mate .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i think ppl say 1.5xbw - bench, 2xbw-squat, 2.5xbw-deads is classed as strong


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> i think ppl say 1.5xbw - bench, 2xbw-squat, 2.5xbw-deads is classed as strong


as a rough guide yeah .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers guys. Are AAS a done thing in PL?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TECH said:


> Cheers guys. Are AAS a done thing in PL?


if you do a natty comp then no but untested feds do whatever you want .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok I'll try get down Empire see what the crack is.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Go to Empire - Craig Coombs trains there 475 squat, 355 and largest bench in the country, 340 deadlift. You will get pointed in the right direction!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Go to Empire - Craig Coombs trains there 475 squat, 355 and largest bench in the country, 340 deadlift. You will get pointed in the right direction!


is he any good then :whistling:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Go to Empire - Craig Coombs trains there 475 squat, 355 and largest bench in the country, 340 deadlift. You will get pointed in the right direction!


F*ck me, well if I didn't feel intimidated before...


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Dont worry mate, its completely different to any other sport ive been to.

While people want to win, it seems theres more emphasis on breaking PB's. Its also one of the friendliest sports ive ever been to no matter what level your at


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Still haven't been down to empire due to family/work. Finger crossed for wednesday.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TECH said:


> Still haven't been down to empire due to family/work. Finger crossed for wednesday.


kill the family and tell work to fcuk off then go train


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> kill the family and tell work to fcuk off then go train


I would love to mate. Not kill the family obviously just pie work off.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

So all that's left is to make time to train .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Now I've got a throat infection. You can't make this sh*t up!


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

Tech, are you thinking of joining the darkside then?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Is powerlifting the dark side?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

TECH said:


> Is powerlifting the dark side?


The dark side usually refferes to the non tested federations:

GPC

BPC

BPF

Although weightlifters often refer to Powerlifters as Stinkies (as they are Lemon fresh and PLs never wash thier kit)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You do realise that you have to grow a beard and get some tattoos to be a PL'er right?

It seems to be an unofficial rule.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> The dark side usually refferes to the non tested federations:
> 
> GPC
> 
> ...


I would go for a tested fed as I'm gear free.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Smitch said:


> You do realise that you have to grow a beard and get some tattoos to be a PL'er right?
> 
> It seems to be an unofficial rule.


I got a few unusual tats but I'm not man enough for a beard.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Go for it mate, I think you will love it. Benchpress, squats, deadlifts roxx  Only excersises I'd like to do, to bad you cant do them everyday


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Been 48 hours since starting penicillin and it's kicking in nicely now. Think I'll dose up on painkillers about 5 and head up there about 6. I'm nervous.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> The dark side usually refferes to the non tested federations:
> 
> GPC
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt, that is the information I was looking for. I'll go and watch a few comps. I am 38yo, 122KG (not lean) and SQ 225KG, DL 265KG and BP 145. If I got down to 110KG and got BP up to 160ish I would be happy. Would these be respectable figures or would I come last 

Sorry about hijack.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Matt, that is the information I was looking for. I'll go and watch a few comps. I am 38yo, 122KG (not lean) and SQ 225KG, DL 265KG and BP 145. If I got down to 110KG and got BP up to 160ish I would be happy. Would these be respectable figures or would I come last
> 
> Sorry about hijack.


 mg: get your own thread!

Nah it's ok, relative to weight I'm just stronger than you so :tt2:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Went to empire. The PLs were on a night off!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Matt, that is the information I was looking for. I'll go and watch a few comps. I am 38yo, 122KG (not lean) and SQ 225KG, DL 265KG and BP 145. If I got down to 110KG and got BP up to 160ish I would be happy. Would these be respectable figures or would I come last
> 
> Sorry about hijack.


It is a how long is a length of string question really.

Delroy McQueen at 110kgs recently squatted 350, benched 175 and deadlifted 375 raw






Del is on of the best lifters in the country though, just giving you and idea of how strong some fellas are as half the stuff posted on this forum is pretty far off.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I tried a bit of powerlifting once....................it was the eating part.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

tech have you looked on empire sports facebook page? just had a look cos om looking for someone to help me with my form and by the looks of it, its got busy as hell since the olympics started with every man and his dog wanting to learn the lifts. have a look you may get some info on there


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> tech have you looked on empire sports facebook page? just had a look cos om looking for someone to help me with my form and by the looks of it, its got busy as hell since the olympics started with every man and his dog wanting to learn the lifts. have a look you may get some info on there


I thought the Olympics might have that effect. To be honest I part of me feels like waiting til early next year to go as I don't want to be considered as somebody 'joining the craze'.

Mattgriff what are respectable lifts for the 74kg open class?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

but but but .

mate go down have a look a chat and go from there .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> but but but .
> 
> mate go down have a look a chat and go from there .


I will mate. Monday if I can ask the mrs mum to have the little one.

I just thought I'd tell you, I always read your posts in a Welsh accent. Not sure why.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TECH said:


> I will mate. Monday if I can ask the mrs mum to have the little one.
> 
> I just thought I'd tell you, I always read your posts in a Welsh accent. Not sure why.


haha cheers boyo now go train ffs 

im a yorkshireman and speak like this ...






not being funny fella but if you really wanted to powerlift you would make an effort , fcuk what others think and just listen learn and lift .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry Jimmu Saville.

I'm not letting the Olympics put me off just aware I need to make sure I'm taken seriously. My biggest problem is finding timr. I do shift work, mrs shift work and child care. I can always train, just not at set weekly times.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TECH said:


> Sorry Jimmu Saville.
> 
> I'm not letting the Olympics put me off just aware I need to make sure I'm taken seriously. My biggest problem is finding timr. I do shift work, mrs shift work and child care. I can always train, just not at set weekly times.


just find a way like everybody else does .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I need Jim to fix it for me. Magic me a live in nanny and take me off shifts?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TECH said:


> I need Jim to fix it for me. Magic me a live in nanny and take me off shifts?


master of our own destiny mate .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> master of our own destiny mate .


Very true mate. Until you have kids then their destiny comes before your own.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

if you cant find a club, i think tokars 5-3 routine on sugdenbarbell website is a great routine, prob the best iv done for improving lifts


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Went back again tonight. Again they wern't there but Craig Coombs was up there so I had a nice chat with him. Hopefully train legs with his bunch on wednesday and see it goes from there.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TECH said:


> Went back again tonight. Again they wern't there but Craig Coombs was up there so I had a nice chat with him. Hopefully train legs with his bunch on wednesday and see it goes from there.


well done mate you wont look back .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> well done mate you wont look back .


Cheers mate. I felt lucky to have one of the top PLs in the UK sat listening to what I had to say.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TECH said:


> Cheers mate. I felt lucky to have one of the top PLs in the UK sat listening to what I had to say.


these guys know what its like to start out and are more than happy to help of course you get some assholes but their few and far between .


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Managed to do legs tonight with the PLs. Cracking time. I think this is me from now on. Cheers all for the help and in put.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

once bitten never go back mate... I started almost a year ago and just love it...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> these guys know what its like to start out and are more than happy to help of course you get some assholes but their few and far between .


Myself excluded. I am just an asshole!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Myself excluded. I am just an asshole!


nah your alright griff just a tad misunderstood :lol:


----------

